# Nuggets Sign Schenscher



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Australia will have two players playing in the world’s elite basketball competition with the news announced today that the National Basketball Association’s (NBA) Denver Nuggets have signed South Australian centre Luke Schenscher to a contract.

The Nuggets team General Manager Kiki Vandeweghe announced the Australian’s signing overnight but as per team policy, terms of the deal were not released.
*
Complete Press Release*


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

in unrelated news, mark pope goes to med school. the end


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Can you imagine Schenser's big red hair, in those powder blue uni's? Now thats a site too see


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

He's the definiton of a stiff- didn't he only bench 185 lbs once in the predraft workout? His speed isn't amazing either. Mediocre college players make bad NBA players.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

He is not gonna wear the powder blue uni.... This is the type of signing that is made possible my our new CBA. He is on his way to the D-League...


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Schenscher is absolutely terrible..


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

He is worth a short look in the NBDL in my eyes.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

That kind of size with a decent work ethic generally buys someone at least an 8 year NBA career as a backup.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I thought this kid was a big part of the reason why the yellow jackets made it to final 4 a couple years back. I'm not ready to write him off just yet. I find it a big of an interesting pick up though considering we already Have Camby,Elson at Center. Plus we have K-Mart, Nene at Powerforward. I don't see many minutes for this guy.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

WTChan said:


> He's the definiton of a stiff- didn't he only bench 185 lbs once in the predraft workout? His speed isn't amazing either. Mediocre college players make bad NBA players.


WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?!

Luke is the next Greg Ostertag! Guy will push Camby to the trading block and average 18ppg / 16 rpg / 3 blocks a game! 

Strength and athleticism are extremely overrated in the NBA! Milwaukee fans will be saying they drafted the wrong Aussie as Luke will make Bogut look foolish time and again as he'll posterize him relentlessly. 

Anybody catch the RedDog at G.T.? Only reason Jarret Jack got drafted is because Luke made him that much better! Ever hear of the Shaq effect? That's how Dwayne Wade got where he is and that is how the Nuggets will run away with the league next season. Two simple words: Luke Schenscher :wlift: :rofl:


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Trust me, I'm in ACC country. I saw most every G. Tech game. He is not very good. He's is average at best in college, and that's only becuase he's 7', and alot of college centers are 6'9, or so. He will never get real playing time.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> That kind of size with a decent work ethic generally buys someone at least an 8 year NBA career as a backup.


ok now dont go saying that without a Luke prediciton. How many years will he be in the NBA? Shoot you can even count IR if you want.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Trust me, I'm in ACC country. I saw most every G. Tech game. He is not very good. He's is average at best in college, and that's only becuase he's 7', and alot of college centers are 6'9, or so. He will never get real playing time.


Yes, but the NBA always has roster spots for 7 footers.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> ok now dont go saying that without a Luke prediciton. How many years will he be in the NBA? Shoot you can even count IR if you want.


No prediction until I see how hard he works in training camp and the NBDL


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> No prediction until I see how hard he works in training camp and the NBDL


most tall guys that got no skills dont make it in the nba as backup centers. Otherwise wouldnt priest lauderdale still be haunting us?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> most tall guys that got no skills dont make it in the nba as backup centers. Otherwise wouldnt priest lauderdale still be haunting us?


Priest went to Europe and got himself a Bulgarian passport. Luke may well end up in Europe, but there are plenty of players on rosters just because of size.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Why are you all even arguing about this guy? He sucks. End of discussion.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Why are you all even arguing about this guy? He sucks. End of discussion.


They'd argue what day of the week it is, if they could. :banana: 

Luke is horrific at best, actually made me laugh quite a bit at G. Tech.

We'll see if he ever Mark Popes it. Or Skitas it.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

> We'll see if he ever Mark Popes it. Or Skitas it.


This made me laugh... :dogpile:


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

thetobin73 said:


> They'd argue what day of the week it is, if they could. :banana:
> 
> Luke is horrific at best, actually made me laugh quite a bit at G. Tech.
> 
> We'll see if he ever Mark Popes it. Or Skitas it.


Honestly, I still think Skita could be something. We'll see what he does in Minnesota this year. They were pretty quick to sign him, despite the fact that he played in only one summer league game, although he went off in that one game. I'd like to see him make something of himself.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Yeah, I kind of hope that Skita will contribute in some way. But I honestly do not think the kid realizes how to play the sport.

Wouldn't that be something if he powers w/ KG and becomes a legit starter capable of putting up like 15 / 8 / 1 block? That would be pretty incredible and pretty sour for Denver.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

thetobin73 said:


> Yeah, I kind of hope that Skita will contribute in some way. But I honestly do not think the kid realizes how to play the sport.
> 
> Wouldn't that be something if he powers w/ KG and becomes a legit starter capable of putting up like 15 / 8 / 1 block? That would be pretty incredible and pretty sour for Denver.


Yeah, that'd be hilarious to me. Honestly, I never thought he got a fair shot here. There's no doubt the kid was lost on the court, but the team never fully committed to his development. And as green as Skita was/is, that's what he needed. I felt like the organization decided to move forward in lieu of his progress and development. Bad decision? Nah, I don't think you can fault the organization for wanting to be successful as soon as possible, but it might come back to haunt us. He was picked fifth overall. That's a waste.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

It is hard to think that instead of Skita we could have our 2 spot taken care of. With that 5th pick there was a slew of guys that could have helped out. Most obvious was Amare, but Caron Butler was my choice for the pick. 

Kid is starting to blow up now and should have a good year in Washington. 

Miller
Butler
Melo
Amare
Camby

Pretty stacked team we could have had. Oh well. Time to get to work.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

23AirJordan said:


> I find it a big of an interesting pick up though considering we already Have Camby,Elson at Center. Plus we have K-Mart, Nene at Powerforward. I don't see many minutes for this guy.


Ever hear of training camp fodder? Not every signing needs all this analysis. Also not to mention that when you have 15 man rosters you are going to have 3 guys in some if not all positions. Not all 15 guys on the team get minutes.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Ever hear of training camp fodder? *Not every signing needs all this analysis*. Also not to mention that when you have 15 man rosters you are going to have 3 guys in some if not all positions. Not all 15 guys on the team get minutes.


Us Nuggets posters will analize with the closest scrutiny any and all signings the Club makes. Luke is also an interesting pickup. :eek8: 

Now if Denver grabbed Pat Burke like the Suns....


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Ever hear of training camp fodder? Not every signing needs all this analysis. Also not to mention that when you have 15 man rosters you are going to have 3 guys in some if not all positions. Not all 15 guys on the team get minutes.


Well I think you have mistaken my statement. I realize their will be multiple players playing the same position. As a Nuggets fan I'm looking for us to try and get a talented wing player. As I believe that is a glaring weakness for us right now in our line up. So the Schenscher pick up in my book is the last thing the Nuggets needed. It had nothing to do with how many players we have its what kind of players we need to have.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

23AirJordan said:


> Well I think you have mistaken my statement. I realize their will be multiple players playing the same position. As a Nuggets fan I'm looking for us to try and get a talented wing player. As I believe that is a glaring weakness for us right now in our line up. So the Schenscher pick up in my book is the last thing the Nuggets needed. It had nothing to do with how many players we have its what kind of players we need to have.


I don't think I misunderstood at all. The Nuggets were/are going to have to bring more big bodies into training camp just like they need a talented wing player. It's not like they stopped everything that they were doing to sign Schenscher to his $400,000 deal or whatever they got.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> I don't think I misunderstood at all. The Nuggets were/are going to have to bring more big bodies into training camp just like they need a talented wing player. It's not like they stopped everything that they were doing to sign Schenscher to his $400,000 deal or whatever they got.


Right... well is there a need to really quibble over my statement ? As a fan of the Nuggets I'm hoping we are able to pick up a talented wing player is all. So when I suggested it was odd we sign Schenscher I was talking about a long term winning formula, that I was hoping could be fixed in this years off season with some nice pick up's. So when we signed Schenscher what came to my mind was the following list of players that play in the paint for the Nuggets already. And I didnt see any burn time for him.

Camby, Martin, Nene, Elson, Najera, Pope

Plus Carmelo Anthony works in the paint as well.

However I suppose your right on the money when you talk about training camp and bringing in big bodies and other players. That has probably to do with my lack of knowledge what goes in to a NBA training camp. I hope this helps you see where I was coming from.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

23AirJordan said:


> However I suppose your right on the money when you talk about training camp and bringing in big bodies and other players. That has probably to do with my lack of knowledge what goes in to a NBA training camp. I hope this helps you see where I was coming from.


Don't even worry about it. I know what you were talking about. NBA teams always look to sign whoever they feel can help them. And while the biggest desire is a SG, Denver is also looking at adding quality big men. 

Camby will be gone sometime in the future and it's never too late to add a prospect, just like Denver did with Chris Marcus (talented 7' 300lb. prospect). Actually made the team and looked like he was ragaining his dominant status (taken from an ankle injury that led to alcoholism). He would have been in the rotation last season if he hadn't celebrated the roster spot with a mini-bar raid that led to him being dismissed from the team and currently living with his parents. (Dude was very comparable to a Young Shaq. Anyone who disputes that is wrong in my book.)

Now Luke will look to develop and the Nugs continue to sift through deadwood.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

He got waived and is now in Kings training camp...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Peja Vu said:


> He got waived and is now in Kings training camp...


Yep! I actually posted about this in the Denver Nuggets 2005-06 Schedule thread the other day. Although I wasn't aware that Schnescher had been picked up by the Kings.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

The Luke-era is over before it began. How sad...  

Later dude!! :biggrin: :banana:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

thetobin73 said:


> The Luke-era is over before it began. How sad...
> 
> Later dude!! :biggrin: :banana:



Bon voyage Schenscher. :biggrin:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

23AirJordan said:


> I thought this kid was a big part of the reason why the yellow jackets made it to final 4 a couple years back. I'm not ready to write him off just yet. I find it a big of an interesting pick up though considering we already Have Camby,Elson at Center. Plus we have K-Mart, Nene at Powerforward. I don't see many minutes for this guy.


No, Jarrett Jack was the reason the Jackets got to the Final Four.....


----------

